# Firefox Zoom-Ersatz bei Iframe



## shadow_dragon (13. Februar 2009)

Tag leute,
ich habe folgendes Problem:

Auf meiner Website habe ich ein IFrame mit einer Breite von 100% dargestellt. In diesem Iframe lade ich eine andere Seite hinein. Diese ist jedoch zu breit um ganz sichtbar zu sein.  Nun giebt es ja im IE ein css-tag mit welchem ich das ganze herauszoomen kann. Ist es irgendwie möglich etwas ähnliches im Firefox zu erreichen? Also die ganze Seite mit Bilder und allem auf 80% ihrer Grösse festzulegen...



mfg


----------



## Maik (13. Februar 2009)

Hi,

mir wäre da keine Eigenschaft bekannt, die den kompletten Inhalt einer Seite auf die Größe des iFrames anpasst (herunterskaliert).

Ansonsten müssten die Elemente der eingebundenen Seite mit relativen Breiten ausgestattet werden - Stichwort: "Liquid-Layouts".

mfg Maik


----------



## shadow_dragon (15. Februar 2009)

Okay,
ich hab jetzt mal alles auf relativ umgeschriben, so weit kein Problem.
Jetzt wird aber der Inhalt im Iframe abgeschnitten oder ein Scrollbar wird angezeigt, die grösse bleibt unverändert? Wieso orientiert sich der Inhalt nicht an die Grösse des IFrames?

mfg


----------



## Maik (15. Februar 2009)

Hi,

hast du bitte mal einen Link zu der Seite?

mfg Maik


----------

